# Pixie Frog, Rococo Toad



## Weapon-X (Apr 24, 2003)

i'm having a 6"+ male pixie frog(Pyxcephalus adsperus) shipped to me after this weekend , it was part of a school project along with 3 other pixies that hes selling, i got the male for 40 shipped! these guys get huge! males get to 9.5-10" i 'm gonna mainly feed it crickets, mealworms, and f/t mice, i was thinking last night after i get maybe i'd like to try breeding if i get a female later, anyone ever hear of these being CB? also i've read a ton of info about them on the net before i decided to get one, anyone else here keep any, could you post pics or explain your setup? i'm putting it in a 20 gallon, with 6"  good organic peat w/moss , using medium sized sterlight box sunken in the soil for a soaking dish, and getting a reptile heat pad to place under one half of the tank, and then finaly going to the hardware store and buying plexiglass to make a lid that will keep humidity in but will allow good vetilation.any tips or suggestions,pics, anything related to pixies?,    
     Also i been reading up on rococ taods was wondering anyone here keeps any of tham as well? they look huge, and have bufo venom/toxin? they look awesome i bet their pigs as well, well thanks ahead of time--Jeff


----------



## Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Your set up sounds pretty good, although I wonder if the peat is a good idea. I use sphagnum moss as the primary substrate for my amphbians (esenssially undecayed peat). Also, I don't know if you need the heat pad. Amphbians generally do not need the heat most herps do. My frogs (including pixies) do well at room temps, 72 avererage in the winter and mid 80's in the summer. There are exceptions, but pixies are real hardy.

I haven't kept the rococo, but I've had some of the other big Bufo's, including B. marinus and B. alvarius. My favorite is B. alvarius (Colorodo river toad), they get to be 6" long and aren't intimidated by anything. Some states actually control sales of them however since they're the ones some (less than brilliant) people try to lick to get high. They (and all toads) produce potent toxins that are stored in the paratoid glands behind the eyes (those big warts).

Wade


----------



## Weapon-X (Apr 24, 2003)

*re*

cool thanks wade, thats good there real hardy then , yeah i was looking into B. marinus also, i read on a site(i can't remeber where ) but a guy had splashed water on his arm from where it had been soaking and the venom had actualy burnd his skin! anyone who even tried licking a toad must be pretty sorry,lol
                                                     Jeff


----------



## Ravnos (Apr 24, 2003)

I keep a rococo, an adult male (at least I'm pretty sure it is male). I haven't had a problem with the toxins, never tried to lick one and I am absolutely fanatical about washing my hands after dealing with any of my animals. I've heard they are particularily effective against canids though, so making sure your toad stays away from your pet dog is probably a good idea for a number of reasons. 

He is an extreme pig, he'll eat anything that is moving in front of his face. Including fingers if you let him. 







Rav


----------



## Weapon-X (Apr 24, 2003)

*re*

cool pic, he looks awesome!


----------



## atavuss (Apr 24, 2003)

heh!  when I saw that picture it made me think  "hey!  you lookin at me?!  are ya lookin at me?!
Ed


----------



## Wade (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the toxins must be actually extruded from the partoid gland in order to actually be injested when the toad is licked. I assume that toad lickers must pinch the glands or something.

As Ravnos said, it's very toxic to dogs. I've noticed my dogs leave toads alone, whereas they'll persue almost any pther animal they encouter. One small taste of bufotoxin and they never forget! There have been cases of dogs dying or becoming comatose after an encounter with B. marinus and B. alvarius. 

Wade


----------

